# Why support your LDS...



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know some questions have been raised about why a dive shop sometimes has higher prices than the Internet, hopefully people understand about internet pirates, black/gray market goods, service, warranty issues, etc. I want to give my personal experience on the matter and explain why I firmly believe in finding the right shop for YOU, might be long but I hope it'll help keep divers in our dive shops!I bought a basic item at a local dive shop a year ago,I no longer dive out of this shop but I had a service issue.I was told my item, "probably on had a year warranty" and was basically pushed out the shop as it was nearing time for them to close. :banghead They never called the manufactuer or checked on the warranty, and thiswas aBASIC item that I felt they would know it's coverage. Well, I headed tothe shop I dive out of now, no surprise that it is MBT, and asked if they had a phone number for Suunto. Now, this is not a "plug" for MBT, I'm just telling my experience exactly how it happened. MBT doesn't carry Suunto but they hooked me up w/ the number and my item has a TWO year warranty so it IS covered! The rep advised me to take it to my LDS, at which time I relayed my position. They in turn said they would hook me up w/ a service center. Any time I have bought anything at MBT, theygo above and beyond whatis required. This is why I transitioned to MBT and hope everyone understands that they make no money on air fills and such but they rely on OUR continued support! Hope this encourages y'all to find the shop that is right for you and suport 'em! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT has always been great, and one of the few business left that still believes in making a customer happy to keep that customer comming back. And I am sure that is why they have been sucsessful, and needed to expand to a bigger location.

They get my money when I buy something!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, wish I had mo' money to spend, but what I do have is invested at MBT! I forgot to mention that Fritz has even offered to service an item that he carries but I boughtat the 'old dive shop'! Almost makes me feel guilty that I didn't find MBT sooner...like the former shop is an oldskank you run into while out w/ your girlfriend and explain, "Honey, that was before I met YOU!" Anyway, Clay-Doh it was great to finally meet you at the RFRA meeting, look forward to diving w/ you soon!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, most people don't fully understand the cost that goes into setting up a dive shop. Jerry got a first hand lesson the other night watching the fill station get set up. After moving the entire fill station from the other shop they had to go out and buy $800 worth of stainless steel fittings to extend the line to the compressor. That's right, $800 for fittings. Not to mention the compressor, volume bottles, fill panel, whips, valves, gauges. There is easily $20,000 in the fill station alone. And that's just to fill air. That doesn't take into account oxygen and helium, or the $60 filters that get changed as often as twice a week during the summer. Yeah, dive shops lose money on air fills, but they do it to offer a service to the customer. So the next time that you wonder why air fills cost so much (and it's only $5.00 for an air fill), understand that it is not cheap to set upa fill station...properly that is.

Rich


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

How to extend a warranty by up to a YEAR on ALMOST anything you buy. American Express and probably others for that matter.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with you guys on this one. I enjoy the fact that if I have a question I can take it to the guys at my dive shop (which happens to be MBT) and they will answer it to the best of their ability. Even better is that they are professional, they've fielded some real bonehead questions from me and dealt with some issues that I should have resolved on my own in a manner that says great things about their establishment. I don't mind going in there and spending a little more on something that I might get somewhere else for a little less because they are providing me with a service and commitment to what they do. They run a business that ultimately has YOUR best interest in mind. Well done guys, thanks for all the things you do or the local divers.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I spend way to much time and money at the LDS. I think I have LDS syndrome:doh


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I stopped in at the new shop yesterday. VERY NICE!

If they (MBT) don't put up new pics soon, stop by and see for yourself!! I look forward to this season.........


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I can tell you as an owner in one that it is very expensive and I understand trying to save a buck when you can too but we have good shops here so find one that fits and support them as much as possible or there won't be a local place for air, supplies and last minute needs....



I shopped with two shops before opening this one and had few problems....



Just be reasonable with the shops when pricing things as they have a huge overhead and need to make a profit like anyone else and comparing them to internet shops isn't a good comparison.



LP is always a bad choice since you won't get a warranty from the factory and I wouldn't trust theirs but that is me.



Plus you are buying a equipment that is your life support so make it count and be safe with good reliable gear that can be serviced locally and backed up when there are issues.



I am prejudice so I won't make a recommendation 



Except Bay Breeze Rocks!! Even if Claydoh is a wussy boy and won't shop here ha ha...



unless it is free or almost free then he is all over it, can't blame him though....



MBT is cool though, was my shop too at one time but we will treat you right and if you have an issue just let me know and I will fix it if at all possible...



Just pick one and spend lot's of money heh heh JK just be fair and hopefully we they will be too cuz I don't think any of the shops are out to gouge anyone at all, just make a living like you and everyone else...


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and badboy I had some similar issues with a shop here too so I understand completely and that was a great post too.



Thanks,



Carlos


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and just a note, you will NEVER get pushed out of our shop no matter what time it is, EVER!!!



I have stayed there more nights than I can count till 8 or 9 waiting on customers or had someone call at closing and waited for them to come from alabama or Destin for something they needed the next day and it is usually air or just a small item but if you need it you need it so if it is almost 6PM or right after call me and i will be happy to wait for you or if you need it and it is after hours and you are going on an early morning or night dive just call my cell anytime and I will meet you here to get you taken care of and on your way diving..



No problem...



cell 205-276-1728



anytime


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *scubageek (1/15/2008)*
> 
> I am prejudice so I won't make a recommendation
> 
> ...





> *scubageek (12/19/2007)*
> I will cut you a good deal on one and save you some gas and time too even though you are an MBT'ite, grudges are a real [email protected]#&* huh... (JK private joke) you missed one too I just sold my personal riffe a few weeks back for a song, shoulda called me Clay


Carlos, I have tried to be respectful, and not air my personal business decisions on a public forum. I have chosen to take my dive money elsewhere, just as you have chosen to use a different contractor for other things you may need done, and I have no problem with that. 

On the 2 other matters we had dealings on, I am sure you also have your side of the story. But I do get people asking me know why DO I drive all the way to Pensacola. I will not air dirty laundry or personal beefs on a forum, but in all respect, yer kinda steppin on yer own crank so to speak!

No hard feelings, just seperate ways.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Makes me realize how many different situations there are that have led each of us to our 'home' shop. I intentionally omittedthe name of the offending LDS b/c I didn't want to 'bash' a shop unfairly. I have responded toeach pm sent though, and explained the incident and my experiences. I wasrepeatedly disappointed as a customer and, more importantly, as a fellow diver. But, notice I didn't bail to the internet sales such as Leisure Pro, I just found a shopthat was right for me! That's my point, find the right fit for YOU. I have stated that I now dive outta MBT and I find myself just 'hanging out' there and even though I annoy Brian, Josh, Jim, Rich, Chuck(especially Chuck), and Fritz, they tolerate me!Many of you know that I dive outta Pcola, Destin, and PC...I have experience in shops in all three locations and I'll be happy to share the skinny on why I feel the way I do if it will filter some BS for anyone. I'm no 'seasoned salt' but I know how intimidating it can be as a FNG in the sport and when the weather is such that I am unable todive, all I can do is talk about it!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO...... I saw that wussy boy comment and knew what was coming...:hoppingmad


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Darn Clay I was just razzing you, giving you a hard time. I haven't aired your dirty laundry at all and have no intentions of it... 



I don't have anything to hide though and your decision to go elsewhere is your business, just giving you a hard time in a light hearted kidding way.



Let it go and go on Clay I have and I am the only one that lost anything there my friend not you...





It's all good...


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

> *FishinFL (1/16/2008)*LMAO...... I saw that wussy boy comment and knew what was coming...:hoppingmad






yeah well it was just a joke, wasn't being serious with Clay, I am not the kind of person to hold grudges or be mean spirited...



All is good with Clay and I am glad he is going to MBT, they are good guys and if anyone is going to get the business then better them than anyone else....



Clay recommends MBT and in the same light I would recommend someone else for roofing but there are no hard feelings there from me just a personal choice on our parts for personal reasons that don't need to be aired here but are between us.



Clay anytime you want to chat about it in person come on by you are always welcome, like I said no one here is holding any grudges...



So lighten up I am just kidding around with you not being serious, (although you are technically a wussy until you go on a night dive  ) 



Oh and let your buddy that you sold the gun to know his shaft has been in for a while and to call me about the tip, I am going to see if I can salvage it for him so he won't have to buy one from me or anyone else......


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

oh and Rich, nice pics bud


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Off topic but I was wondering how much they were asking for that place. 

When I was looking into it they wanted $695,000 and the agent was dead against a lease "He wanted his commision"


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

which place TMS??



what kind of work do you do anyway? we are always looking for a good boat engine mechanic to call when we need one and for electrical and other work on boats. 



I didn't know you were there but nice to know now 



Oh an Badboy you are cool my friend and you can hang out with us anytime but I have done the same thing in the past hangin out with Fritz, Rich and the guys, very cool  



Carlos


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FishinFL (1/16/2008)*LMAO...... I saw that wussy boy comment and knew what was coming...:hoppingmad


yup, me too. Them damn yankees don't like being called wussies! even if he won't night dive!opcorn


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh good you too Rich  



I guess those Michigan Yanks are more sensitive than the others, geez, like I knew  



I have called him that before and it was joke then and now...



Oh and Clay, sorry bud I didn't have a chance to call today but I will tomorrow, I was slammed all day 



And Rich we are going to cook out when the weather finally clears up and I owe you a beer


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It must be winter in the dive shop or something! Everybody has too much time on their hands. We all need to go diving and shoot some fish! One thing I love about diving...nobody can bitch underwater.

P.S. I was sort of being facetious. I wouldn't dare pick on Clay, I saw what he did to that Cuda!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Man I want to but been too busy lately Rich...



Need to get out with you guys on the Holy Spirit, I have heard Kevin is a great Captain the the spearfisher extraordinary...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear ya, Rich...that's the reason some guys will actually take their girl diving, not only can they not bitch underwater but it's they only place she can't spit out what was shoved in her mouth!!!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

my wife doesn't dive yet :-( but she is a good girl and doesn't gripe at me so it's still good..



Oh and nobody was bitchin, just chattin, just for the record...


----------

